# Accionamiento de electroválvula con luz



## darkcomet (Nov 8, 2006)

mi proyecto esta basado en activar y poner a funcionar una electrovalvula  con un rele teniendo en cuenta que se activa con la luz del dia y que el proceso debe durar un tiempo configurado por el usuario en el caso de que se oscurezca antes de .
para esto utilice un 74ls192 y el tiempo de duracion lo configuro con la frecuencia de la señal de reloj que le entra al 74192 de tal forma que el tarde mas en llegar al conteo que yo uso que es 1001. mi problema es que no se como hacer para que cuando sea de dia el contador
se reinicie y empieze el conteo normal pues segun tengo entendido el requiere un pulso en la entrada de reestablecimiento pero yo solo puedo mandarle una salida constante que es la que me manda la fotocelda (1 logico de dia y 0 logico de noche)
agradezco cualquier orientacion


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Nov 8, 2006)

darkcomet dijo:
			
		

> mi proyecto esta basado en activar y poner a funcionar una electrovalvula  con un rele teniendo en cuenta que se activa con la luz del dia y que el proceso debe durar un tiempo configurado por el usuario en el caso de que se oscurezca antes de .
> para esto utilice un 74ls192 y el tiempo de duracion lo configuro con la frecuencia de la señal de reloj que le entra al 74192 de tal forma que el tarde mas en llegar al conteo que yo uso que es 1001. mi problema es que no se como hacer para que cuando sea de dia el contador
> se reinicie y empieze el conteo normal pues segun tengo entendido el requiere un pulso en la entrada de reestablecimiento pero yo solo puedo mandarle una salida constante que es la que me manda la fotocelda (1 logico de dia y 0 logico de noche)
> agradezco cualquier orientacion



Hola, le sugiero que en los títulos de su mensaje, no ponga títulos como "ayuda", simplemente ponga un título referente al problema en el cuál necesita la ayuda.

Busque en pablin, un robot de riego automático, creo que esta en la sección de VARIOS, es exactamente lo que usted necesita pero esta hecho con CMOS.

Saludos


----------



## darkcomet (Nov 8, 2006)

no hermano ese circuito no funciona  no funciona ya lo simule y lo monte y nada


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Nov 8, 2006)

darkcomet dijo:
			
		

> no hermano ese circuito no funciona  no funciona ya lo simule y lo monte y nada



Hola, si funciona, yo ya lo hice una vez, solo modifique la resistencia que satura al transistor por una de menor valor. El circuito funciona perfecto.

Saludos


----------



## darkcomet (Nov 9, 2006)

disculpe tanta molestadera pero lo que pasa  es que segun el diseño que esta ahi el pin 10 es Q0 y el 9 es Q0 negado y segun la configuracion que tengo del ecg es al contrario (o sea pin 9 es Q0 y pin 10 es Q0 negado)y ademas tengo otro inconveniente y es que no se nos permite utilizar amplificador operacionales si me puede solucionar algo le agradeceria 

gracias EinSoldiatGott por prestarme atensión y por responderme.


----------



## darkcomet (Nov 23, 2006)

ya realice un nuevo diseño y este si funciona si alguien lo necesita deje el mensaje y yo se lo paso


----------



## irho (May 21, 2008)

a mi me gustaria que subieeras el circuito para tener una idea de diseño y funcionamiento.....


----------

